# Ballast resistor hookup



## bosshogg (Apr 15, 2011)

I put a new coil on my '72 GTO with standard points ignition...the coil went bad in a month. I noticed my Tach quit working after I installed the new coil. I put the old coil back on and car seems to run fine. Still no tach. I hooked up a dwell meter and got no readings. Do you know what I did wrong? Which terminal does the ballast resistor go to . Maybe I messed that up after too many beers. 
Appreciate any help you can give...
Thanks, JOHN


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not all that "up" on 72's, but are you sure it's supposed to have a ballast resistor? My 69 doesn't - the voltage drop to save the points during "run" mode was accomplished via other means - a resistance wire between the "run" terminal on the ignition switch and the feed to the coil.

Bear


----------



## bosshogg (Apr 15, 2011)

Not totally up on all things electrical, but I am refering to the condensor on the side of the coil bracket. I might have it connected to the wrong terminal on the coil...


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> Not totally up on all things electrical, but I am refering to the condensor on the side of the coil bracket. I might have it connected to the wrong terminal on the coil...


goes to the plus side. that is just for radio noise suppression.


----------



## bosshogg (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help...I think I hooked it up to the negative side...maybe that's why my tach and dwell meter don't work.
I will switch it tomorrow and try it
Thanks again,
JOHN


----------



## bosshogg (Apr 15, 2011)

All fixed...my bad...hooked up wrong !!!
Thanks for all of your help...
Stay safe,
JOHN


----------

